# Drug Cartels



## Swiper. (Mar 31, 2022)

this is extremely interesting and fascinating audio to hear. I highly recommend. it starts getting really good after a few minutes in. they talk about drug trafficking, the amounts of drugs, the money, the couriers, The drug routes and concealment the chain of command and more. he says 1 out of every 100 shipments get seized.  you’ll hear all about the inner workings of the Sinaloa cartel and the High ranking people involved.


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 31, 2022)

Awesome


----------



## Hughinn (Mar 31, 2022)

Joe Biden has basically set them up in the best business they've ever had. 

The cartels are basically in charge of the southern border.    

Thanks Joe Biden


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 31, 2022)

Joe is king of the world.


----------



## Canadian Kush (Mar 31, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Joe Biden has basically set them up in the best business they've ever had.
> 
> The cartels are basically in charge of the southern border.
> 
> Thanks Joe Biden


Is all you do on here is cry like a bitch?


----------



## TODAY (Mar 31, 2022)

Canadian Kush said:


> Is all you do on here is cry like a bitch?


Joe Biden alt account spotted.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 31, 2022)

Canadian Kush said:


> Is all you do on here is cry like a bitch?



Nice try Joe


----------



## Hughinn (Mar 31, 2022)

Canadian Kush said:


> Is all you do on here is cry like a bitch?



Lol. 

Can't handle the truth?


----------



## Canadian Kush (Mar 31, 2022)

Sorry don't follow or waste my time on poltics. The fact is this guy is in every thread crying. Maybe he should look for a womens support group online. Not a bb fourm lol


----------



## Hughinn (Mar 31, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Joe is king of the world.



Just not king of the southern border

That would be the Sonora cartel Joe put in charge


----------



## white ape (Mar 31, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Joe Biden has basically set them up in the best business they've ever had.
> 
> The cartels are basically in charge of the southern border.
> 
> Thanks Joe Biden


hahahaha


----------



## Hughinn (Mar 31, 2022)

Canadian Kush said:


> Sorry don't follow or waste my time on poltics. The fact is this guy is in every thread crying. Maybe he should look for a womens support group online. Not a bb fourm lol



If you don't know what the fuck is going on, maybe you shouldn't open you mouth and announce your ignorance.


----------



## Hughinn (Mar 31, 2022)

Running the border is big business for these cartels. 

Smuggling, prostitution, human trafficking.  Etc. 

They can now much easier than ever before smuggle in sex trafficking and drugs like never before. 

People are paying the cartels to get them inside the united states and not the united states immigration department. 

Think about that.   And thank Joe Biden

And if you wonder what's in it for old honest Joe, well, here it is


----------



## white ape (Mar 31, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Running the border is big business for these cartels.
> 
> Smuggling, prostitution, human trafficking.  Etc.
> 
> ...


I am sorry dude. This has been going on since the 70's or earlier. I can't blame it all on Biden. I dislike him as well and think he is slimy but some of these things are above and beyond him.


----------



## Hughinn (Mar 31, 2022)

white ape said:


> I am sorry dude. This has been going on since the 70's or earlier. I can't blame it all on Biden. I dislike him as well and think he is slimy but some of these things are above and beyond him.



Joe Biden has created the highest numbers of illegal border crossers in US history









						Weekly U.S.-Mexico Border Update: 2021 migration numbers, caravan in Chiapas, Remain in Mexico, CBP Facebook group - WOLA
					

With this series of weekly updates, WOLA seeks to cover the most important developments at the U.S.-Mexico border. See past weekly updates here. Subscribe to the weekly border update Support the Beyond the Wall campaign CBP reports “record” annual migrant numbers, with notable changes in recent...




					www.wola.org


----------



## white ape (Mar 31, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Joe Biden has created the highest numbers of illegal border crossers in US history
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah man. I understand. The border is super lax right now. I get it. I am saying though that this has been happening for decades. Outside of that the CIA and whatnot were helping bring drugs into the country (during the 80's?) and distributing them into areas like Harlem.

That's what I mean by "this is way bigger than Joe Biden"
We have agencies out there doing things that presidents don't even know about.

Edit: There is more than just the cartels profiting off the drug trade. Could be financially or could be for other purposes but profit none the less.


----------



## Hughinn (Mar 31, 2022)

white ape said:


> Yeah man. I understand. The border is super lax right now. I get it. I am saying though that this has been happening for decades. Outside of that the CIA and whatnot were helping bring drugs into the country (during the 80's?) and distributing them into areas like Harlem.
> 
> That's what I mean by "this is way bigger than Joe Biden"
> We have agencies out there doing things that presidents don't even know about.
> ...




That's a good point. 

1996, during the height of the crack epidemic, our own government has no problem working with Columbian drug lord's to smuggle drugs all over the world. 

None other than Bill Clinton neck deep in it. 









						CIA Cocaine Trafficking, Bill Clinton and the Mena Airport
					

The Mena Connection Directed by Terry Reed (1985) Film Review The Mena Connection establishes unequivocally that both Vice-president George H. W. Bush and Governor Bill Clinton had direct involveme…




					stuartbramhall.wordpress.com


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 31, 2022)

Just a reminder, if anyone is unhappy here you are free to move to another country.

kthanksbye


----------



## white ape (Mar 31, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Just a reminder, if anyone is unhappy here you are free to move to another country.
> 
> kthanksbye


Not sure if for me or not. I was not complaining about this country. Just explaining that our government throughout the decades have done things that they should not be proud of or have done shady things to further whatever goal it is that they had at the time and that while I dislike Biden, he is not to fully blame for the drug issue in the USA. 

But to further speak on that. There are some other countries that I would much prefer to live in for various reasons. Unfortunately the US doesn't like its citizens to have dual citizenship and it is also difficult to get citizenship in the countries that I would enjoy living in. I think the US is a pretty good country overall but there are a few out there that would fit me personally a little bit better.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Mar 31, 2022)

Blind Patriotism.  The illogical belief that the politicians of your country are never wrong, because you happen to have been born in that country. 

My view.  Love your country. Never trust your government.


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 31, 2022)

white ape said:


> Not sure if for me or not. I was not complaining about this country. Just explaining that our government throughout the decades have done things that they should not be proud of or have done shady things to further whatever goal it is that they had at the time and that while I dislike Biden, he is not to fully blame for the drug issue in the USA.
> 
> But to further speak on that. There are some other countries that I would much prefer to live in for various reasons. Unfortunately the US doesn't like its citizens to have dual citizenship and it is also difficult to get citizenship in the countries that I would enjoy living in. I think the US is a pretty good country overall but there are a few out there that would fit me personally a little bit better.


Was not for anyone in particular.


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 31, 2022)

white ape said:


> Not sure if for me or not. I was not complaining about this country. Just explaining that our government throughout the decades have done things that they should not be proud of or have done shady things to further whatever goal it is that they had at the time and that while I dislike Biden, he is not to fully blame for the drug issue in the USA.
> 
> But to further speak on that. There are some other countries that I would much prefer to live in for various reasons. Unfortunately the US doesn't like its citizens to have dual citizenship and it is also difficult to get citizenship in the countries that I would enjoy living in. I think the US is a pretty good country overall but there are a few out there that would fit me personally a little bit better.


Which countries would be your top choices outside of US?


----------



## Crom (Mar 31, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Which countries would be your top choices outside of US?


Ones that denounce communism. Romania, Hungry, Poland, Czechoslovakia, Bulgaria. Some N.W locations as well. Leftoids in the U.S would be wise to study N.E Europe's history. Leftists ideologies are a slippery slope, especially if your elected officials have become subverted by foreign banks and powers.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 31, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Joe Biden has basically set them up in the best business they've ever had.
> 
> The cartels are basically in charge of the southern border.
> 
> Thanks Joe Biden


Yup and didnt some of them (libturd media) say 'they're just a bunch of kids looking for after-school jobs" (Oh, that was about MS-13). Dumbest kvnts in  history these libturdz. Chicken prices about to be raised 70% thx to Pant-Shitter Joe Biden.


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 31, 2022)

isn't it cool how no news outlets are reporting on the 300 RUSSIAN illegals that were found in Houston last week?


----------



## white ape (Mar 31, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Which countries would be your top choices outside of US?


Well there are some off the list because the wife would never move there (Panama, Argentina). Finland and Norway are two that I would move to if I could. I am actually researching on how to buy property and gain residency in Finland. I would have to learn Finnish though to be a citizen and to work in the corporate world. Finnish is damn tough to learn. Most of them speak English just fine but they take pride in using Finnish. 

I agree with Crom as well but those countries mentioned you have to be hard and tough to live in. I know many people that left those countries because it is not an easy life there. 

Again, this isn't because I hate the US or anything. 1 I want options. 2 I would like to experience living in another country. 3 I like the style of those countries and the people. I mean heck, look at how Sweden handled covid. The world thought they were nuts but it worked because the government has built up trust with its people over decades.


----------



## Methyl mike (Apr 1, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Running the border is big business for these cartels.
> 
> Smuggling, prostitution, human trafficking.  Etc.
> 
> ...


While not bidens fault per SE I will point out a known fact- if we continue the current direction as a country the cartels will start seizing land beginning close to the border and moving north. Local law enforcement cannot actually handle local gangs numbers and guns wise not to mention all the people south of the border who come here whose side do u think they are on? 

Let me put it this way, this country is very very close to falling apart. If our military gets tied up say china goes after taiwan or Russia invades a NATO ally maybe both we here at home will have a very big problem from down south. 

We can only pray at this point..


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 1, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Just a reminder, if anyone is unhappy here you are free to move to another country.
> 
> kthanksbye



Same goes for you next time a trump or the like is in office. 

Half of Hollywood vowed to leave in 2016. 
I wish they had


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 1, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Just a reminder, if anyone is unhappy here you are free to move to another country.
> 
> kthanksbye


I hope u get a good beating very soon


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 1, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Same goes for you next time a trump or the like is in office.
> 
> Half of Hollywood vowed to leave in 2016.
> I wish they had


I don't bitch and moan for 4 years when a candidate I didn't vote for is in office. Crazy, right?

I keep living my life and vote again at the next election.


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 1, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> I don't bitch and moan for 4 years when a candidate I didn't vote for is in office. Crazy, right?
> 
> I keep living my life and vote again at the next election.



God help us all.


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 1, 2022)

Haha


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 1, 2022)

How did this turn into political shitshow #2?
I came here for my Cartel fix


----------



## Methyl mike (Apr 1, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> How did this turn into political shitshow #2?
> I came here for my Cartel fix


And how did it happen so FAST?


----------



## Send0 (Apr 1, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> Blind Patriotism.  The illogical belief that the politicians of your country are never wrong, because you happen to have been born in that country.
> 
> My view.  Love your country. Never trust your government.


I believe we've had a disagreement in the past. But your post shows how similar you and I think/feel on this particular point.

I rarely talk politics with people in real life, or even online. It's not unusual for someone to call me unamerican, or that I'm not patriotic. I actually believe that I am very American and patriotic for not blindly supporting my governments decisions... actually I think it's one of the most patriotic things a person can do


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 1, 2022)

EXCLUSIVE: Border Patrol Apprehends 1 Million Migrants in 2022
					

A source within CBP says the Border Patrol has now apprehended more than 1 million migrants at the southwest sectors in Fiscal Year 2022.




					www.breitbart.com
				












						Joe Biden to Open the Border on May 23
					

Biden's deputies will lift the Title 42 border barrier on May 23, allowing a vast wave of migrants into America's job and housing markets.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sven Northman (Apr 1, 2022)

Ever see how they brew up Fentynal outdoors? That shit is toxic. These guys have to wear respirators and work upwind. One whiff and its OD/6 feet under. Wild how inhumane the cartels are.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Swiper. (Apr 1, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> Ever see how they brew up Fentynal outdoors? That shit is toxic. These guys have to wear respirators and work upwind. One whiff and its OD/6 feet under. Wild how inhumane the cartels are.


----------



## Sven Northman (Apr 2, 2022)

Swiper. said:


>


Yep, thats the video I watched.


----------



## Swiper. (Apr 2, 2022)

r/NarcoFootage
					

r/NarcoFootage: A community for discussion about Mexican Cartels.  Warning: Not for the faint of heart.




					www.reddit.com


----------



## Methyl mike (Apr 2, 2022)

Swiper. said:


> r/NarcoFootage
> 
> 
> r/NarcoFootage: A community for discussion about Mexican Cartels.  Warning: Not for the faint of heart.
> ...


WOW
Um, damn! Thanks for sharing?


----------



## Swiper. (Apr 2, 2022)

__





						Instagram
					






					instagram.com


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I believe we've had a disagreement in the past. But your post shows how similar you and I think/feel on this particular point.
> 
> I rarely talk politics with people in real life, or even online. It's not unusual for someone to call me unamerican, or that I'm not patriotic. I actually believe that I am very American and patriotic for not blindly supporting my governments decisions... actually I think it's one of the most patriotic things a person can do




That's weird man, because I really dislike and distrust government myself, and you consistently give me a rash of shit for pointing out just how sleazy and corrupt the bastards really are. 

Our government if a man cares to do just a little research,  is the most corrupt,  vindictive and hostile one on the planet.  They've basically lied to everyone,  fucked over anybody and everyone at some point.

You want to talk about cartels?

The US government is the biggest and most ruthless cartel on earth.   Drug and weapons smuggling,  human trafficking....yes they do that.   But that's light business for them.   These bastards literally bully poor countries into paying thier degenerate children millions of dollars.    They strong arm desperate nations into giving money to "foundations" that serve as legal money laundering organizations.  

These bastards don't kill a man and Rob him to call themselves criminals. 

They kill tens of thousands of men and rape the wealth of thier countries and call themselves heroes.

It's utterly disgusting to me.    And if God exists,  surely the bastards will be held accountable for the evil they do.  Because God knows by now, in general we're just to fucking ignorant to hold them accountable ourselves 

God save us all


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 2, 2022)

Y'all motherf#ckers need Jesus...


----------



## TODAY (Apr 2, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> That's weird man, because I really dislike and distrust government myself, and you consistently give me a rash of shit for pointing out just how sleazy and corrupt the bastards really are.
> 
> Our government if a man cares to do just a little research,  is the most corrupt,  vindictive and hostile one on the planet.  They've basically lied to everyone,  fucked over anybody and everyone at some point.
> 
> ...


But.  






Biden?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> But.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I kinda want to go down this route again,
But I also dont want to clog up the cartel thread

Because I have a weird fascination with Cartels.


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> But.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah well, y'all think it's funny.  I get that. 

But, Joe Biden has basically put the Mexican drug cartels in big business, to the point that their power will soon rival that of the Mexican government. 

Now, that may be funny to you.  But to me it means that violence, strife and human suffering is in store south of the border.    

So go ahead and be giddy and laugh.  Joke and jest while evil people rise to power while you point and snicker. 

But, you ain't original my friend.  Not at all. 

Because people like you enable this sort of thing and I suspect always will.   Eventually you'll grow up.  But always too late.  And you'll of course deny you ever had any part in enabling the evil that caused this human suffering, because you think you're an intelligent person with good intentions. 

I respectfully say fuck you.  Fuck you for mocking me for sending out the alarm.  Fuck you for disregarding the warnings others seen.  And most of all, fuck you for not helping stop it....

Congratulations


----------



## TODAY (Apr 2, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Yeah well, y'all think it's funny.  I get that.
> 
> But, Joe Biden has basically put the Mexican drug cartels in big business, to the point that their power will soon rival that of the Mexican government.
> 
> ...


I do not find Biden's ineptitude to be funny.


It's the single-minded nature of your commentary that tickles me.








bidenbidenbidenbidenbidenbiden


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 3, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I do not find Biden's ineptitude to be funny.
> 
> 
> It's the single-minded nature of your commentary that tickles me.
> ...



Yeah, well, congratulations on that. 

Keep being smug and indifferent, like you know something nobody else does, despite the fact that you can't explain it or articulate it in reasonable terms that make any sense. 

Good for you. 

I hope you enjoy the ride you've signed us all up for.   Since you think it's for our own good.  You being so wise and all. 

Thanks.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 3, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Yeah, well, congratulations on that.
> 
> Keep being smug and indifferent, like you know something nobody else does, despite the fact that you can't explain it or articulate it in reasonable terms that make any sense.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that you found my excellent shitposting to be in poor taste, but I fail to see how my extraordinary comedic talents have doomed our country.


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 3, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I'm sorry that you found my excellent shitposting to be in poor taste, but I fail to see how my extraordinary comedic talents have doomed our country.



No sir. 

I just misinterpreted the humor. 

I see it now.  Forgive my denseness.

😂


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 3, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I do not find Biden's ineptitude to be funny.
> 
> 
> It's the single-minded nature of your commentary that tickles me.
> ...


Do you have no shame? Like @Hughinn says, its people like you and also others that don't share his view that enable this corrupt government to be well corrupt and ruthless.
Don't you feel bad for being at fault personally?  You should according to our govt expert. Shame on you. Shame, Shame, Shame.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 3, 2022)

The cartels are brutal ppl they literally invent ways to keep you alive while causing the most pain a person could imagine while torturing them. There’s some really nasty snuff films of these monsters taking ppls body parts out one at a time while there victims watch.


----------



## Methyl mike (Apr 3, 2022)

GSgator said:


> The cartels are brutal ppl they literally invent ways to keep you alive while causing the most pain a person could imagine while torturing them. There’s some really nasty snuff films of these monsters taking ppls body parts out one at a time while there victims watch.


Yeah I saw a guy getting his head cut off on that reddit link a page or two back. I didnt watch the whole thing, I cant handle seeing that. If you wanna watch more power to you.


----------



## Swiper. (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 9, 2022)

Now we have drug cartel living in La Joya, Texas...








						Bergquam at the Border: Cartel Crisis
					

Bergquam at the Border: Cartel Crisis




					rumble.com


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 9, 2022)

I still say these drug cartels are amature compared to the United States intelligence agencies. 

The lead fbi agent that got caught in the entrapment of several individuals while orchestrating a phoney kidnapping plot against Governor Gretchen Whitmer has just been promoted to Jan 6 commission by our piece of shit presiding in the Whitehouse. 

The guy literally set up a kidnapping plot using fbi informants, spread fabricated details to the media, just to arrest anybody he could get to along with it.
Everyone he arrested got acquitted, he faced no discipline andnow gets promoted by joe bidens fbi director. 

See that's a criminal enterprise.   The cartels are amateur compared to the prices.


----------



## Swiper. (Apr 16, 2022)

“Mexican Drug Cartels Launched 9,000 Drone Incursions Into US Airspace.

Border security continues to suffer significantly as Mexican drug cartels conducted more than 9,000 drone incursions into US airspace in 2021, Judicial Watch revealed this week. 

Judicial Watch spoke with a senior Homeland Security, interviewed federal officials at the Customs and Border Protection (CBP) Rio Grande Valley sector in Texas, and even filed a Freedom of Information Act request with CBP to investigate the use of drones by Mexican drug cartels to surveil federal, state, county, and city agencies and conduct nefarious activities on the border.

CBP officials on the ground told the conservative activist group that cartels used drones for surveillance during human smuggling and drug trafficking operations into the US. They said the drones, many of which can be readily bought off the internet or at a big box retailer, are being used to spot gaps in the border coverage, as well as create diversions in certain areas to confuse CBP agents while smugglers move high-value assets across the border in other locations.

Brandon Judd, the union president representing 20,000 CBP agents, told Judicial Watch the drones are also "dropping fentanyl" packages into the US. 

"They fly into certain locations, drop them to the ground and fentanyl is taken off of them and they take back off into Mexico," Judd said. 

Readers may recall that we've covered cartels flying drugs into the US via these drones over the years. 

Judd said the drones aren't "military-grade" and "can be purchased anywhere." He didn't mention which drone brands are widely used by cartels, but one can only assume it's Chinese drone maker DJI. 

One concerning topic not covered by Judicial Watch is the militarization of consumer drones. We noted earlier this year that a modified consumer drone went on a bombing raid against a rival drug cartel in Mexico. The video from the drone was absolutely stunning and mimicked the ones used in Syria by terror organizations. This is alarming because what's to say that these drones could be used against CBP and or other US personnel protecting the border. 

The fact that Mexican drug cartel drones are penetrating US airspace represents a significant failure by the Biden administration and could be a national security threat. 

This revelation comes as the Biden Administration lifts the Title 42 public health authority, and an unmanageable number of illegal immigrants could soon pour across the border. 





__





						Mexican Drug Cartels Launched 9,000 Drone Incursions Into US Airspace  | ZeroHedge
					

ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 18, 2022)

Speaking of the border and cartels

Panama just gave the biden administration a big middle finger and rejected his secretary of state a meeting with Panamanian officials over the US border crisis. 

The Mexican president told Kamala Harris, that the US border problem is because of US border policy.   Not Mexican politics. 

Panama just followed suit.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 18, 2022)

They take accountability for jack shit . Soon the boarder crisis will be Putins fault lol.


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 18, 2022)

GSgator said:


> They take accountability for jack shit . Soon the boarder crisis will be Putins fault lol.


It's a shame Trump dropped the ball on building the wall after saying he was going to make Mexico pay for it.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 18, 2022)

Right he was close I believe even 3 weeks away till he was voted out . The sad thing is all the material was on sight and the contract was all paid for by the US  tax payers then this current administration stopped it all .Now very expensive wall panels sit and rot while millions of unvetted immigrants from over 150 different countries come over .

He  got a lot done on top of the Russian hoax bullshit made up story and all the other stuff they try to throw his way. He fought a hard three years of his administration.


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 18, 2022)

He had 4 years. What happened? And why wasn't Mexico paying for it?


----------



## GSgator (Apr 18, 2022)

I don’t care I’ll pay for the wall I just want to keep unvetted  people out of my country. It sounded good he still acted on what he said he would do unfortunately the Biden administration everything they say is a lie.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 18, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> He had 4 years. What happened? And why wasn't Mexico paying for it?


He was fighting  the Democrat party and the media . You do know that Russian dossier was a big lie right . Also realize that took up three years of his aministration


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 18, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I don’t care I’ll pay for the wall I just want to keep unvetted  people out of my country. It sounded good he still acted on what he said he would do unfortunately the Biden administration everything they say is a lie.



He didn't do what he said he would do, like many many politicians from all parties. 

Yes he tried to "act" on it but he didn't deliver on his claims.


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 18, 2022)

GSgator said:


> He was fighting  the Democrat party and the media . You do know that Russian dossier was a big lie right . Also realize that took up three years of his aministration


Yes. It is almost like Trump didn't know that being president was going to be hard and he couldn't just do whatever he wanted.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 18, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Yes. It is almost like Trump didn't know that being president was going to be hard and he couldn't just do whatever he wanted.


His entire life he has only heard 'yes' and he figured it would remain that way when he was President so yeah, he didn't think it would be hard, lol. 

This is also why he melted when the American people didn't choose him in 2020. Well actually they didn't in 2016 either as he lost the popular vote then too.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 18, 2022)

You can troll  all day long brother it’s not about Trump all right you’re back on ignore I thought  I give you a chance. Nice chatting with you Nissan


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 18, 2022)

GSgator said:


> You can troll  all day long brother it’s not about Trump all right you’re back on ignore I thought  I give you a chance. Nice chatting with you Nissan


Till next time, G.


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 18, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Till next time, G.



The sad thing is, the wall is paid for.  The materials are there.  The machinery is there and Joe Biden is paying for it not to be completed.

There's not a complete wall there, because the democrat party doesn't want a wall there.   Money, time and Trump have nothing to do it


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 18, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> The sad thing is, the wall is paid for.  The materials are there.  The machinery is there and Joe Biden is paying for it not to be completed.
> 
> There's not a complete wall there, because the democrat party doesn't want a wall there.   Money, time and Trump have nothing to do it


Yeah but uh even if what you are saying is true, not paid for by Mexico like Trump stated would be the case or do you have a spin on that too?


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 18, 2022)

GSgator said:


> You can troll  all day long brother it’s not about Trump all right you’re back on ignore I thought  I give you a chance. Nice chatting with you Nissan



It's funny that some people would rather see Trump lose than see America win. 

Nobody with any sense honestly made the argument that a wall would not help secure the border.  

It was all about seeing trump lose and nothing else.    Even if that means hurting America.    

Now we have a wide open border being run by Mexican drug cartels because it was more important to some people to deny Trump the credit for the wall


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 18, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> It's funny that some people would rather see Trump lose than see America win.
> 
> Nobody with any sense honestly made the argument that a wall would not help secure the border.
> 
> ...


because in your mind people only voted for Biden because they hated Trump? I keep forgetting you know why people voted the way they did but I still have to ask to make sure you think that you do.


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 18, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Yeah but uh even if what you are saying is true, not paid for by Mexico like Trump stated would be the case or do you have a spin on that too?



Well, Donald Trump claims the trade agreements he made with Mexico will more than pay for the wall. 

I haven't researched it, because it just seemed stupid to me not want a wall up on a problematic border.   Irregardless of where he found the funding. 

Walls have done the trick since the great wall of china.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 18, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Well, Donald Trump claims the trade agreements he made with Mexico will more than pay for the wall.
> 
> I haven't researched it, because it just seemed stupid to me not want a wall up on a problematic border.   Irregardless of where he found the funding.
> 
> Walls have done the trick since the great wall of china.


Oh ic, so you take Trump's word for it. Good idea. I believe everything that guy says, lol.


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 18, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Oh ic, so you take Trump's word for it. Good idea. I believe everything that guy says, lol.



Like I said, I haven't researched the usmca agreement vs the shit show that was NAFTA.  

I can't say if he's right about or not.   Irregardless, a wall made sense.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 18, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Like I said, I haven't researched the usmca agreement vs the shit show that was NAFTA.
> 
> I can't say if he's right about or not.   Irregardless, a wall made sense.


That was not my point. He lied. US taxpayers payed.


----------



## GSgator (Apr 18, 2022)

This whole thing is a mess and IMO you can have  voted remorse but to continue to back up this currently administration . Which I actually do believe is trying to burn this country down it brings out emotions in me I don’t want coming out and I don’t think I can play nice .

 Ive got better shit to do than argue with somebody online over something I’ve got no control over lol . So we can agree to disagree and leave it at that and move on.


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 18, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Yes. It is almost like Trump didn't know that being president was going to be hard and he couldn't just do whatever he wanted.



Trump, like many other people didn't realize the fanatic and maniacal opposition he would get over an idea that makes perfect common sense. 

You could say he failed.   But I would say our entire political system failed to provide the American people with a simple, common sense solution to an ongoing problem. 

Literally nobody made the argument the a wall wouldn't help.   Border patrol themselves said it would many times. 

Nobody expected such senseless and vapid discourse would exist to prevent a sensible measure from being taken to help secure to the border. 

Even now, as trolling and disingenuous of an argument you're pretending to make.  It has nothing to do with the wall.   You just want to throw shit at Donald Trump.


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 18, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> That was not my point. He lied. US taxpayers payed.



In other words, you haven't researched the trade deals and deficits or surpluses either.


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 18, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Trump, like many other people didn't realize the fanatic and maniacal opposition he would get over an idea that makes perfect common sense.
> 
> You could say he failed.   But I would say our entire political system failed to provide the American people with a simple, common sense solution to an ongoing problem.
> 
> ...



You are right. I don't think that a wall is a bad idea. I think it was very naïve of Trump to think he could build it and make Mexico pay for it. And you suggesting he didn't get it done because he didn't know that he would run in to opposition is wildly humorous to me.


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 18, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> You are right. I don't think that a wall is a bad idea. I think it was very naïve of Trump to think he could build it and make Mexico pay for it. And you suggesting he didn't get it done because he didn't know that he would run in to opposition is wildly humorous to me.




I don't know why it would be so funny to you that it surprises me that there was so much fanatical opposition to such a common sense and effective measure. 

You just said yourself it makes sense to have a wall.  And any common sense American would agree with you. 

So why is it funny that I find it difficult to understand why people would cut off their noses to spite their face?


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 18, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I don't know why it would be so funny to you that it surprises me that there was so much fanatical opposition to such a common sense and effective measure.
> 
> You just said yourself it makes sense to have a wall.  And any common sense American would agree with you.
> 
> So why is it funny that I find it difficult to understand why people would cut off their noses to spite their face?


This is going to sound crazy to you, but just because I am OK with building a wall doesn't mean I think every single person who opposes it is stupid, misinformed or a bad person. I think it is OK for other people to have their own reasons even if their reason doesn't match up with your own personal priorities.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 18, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> In other words, you haven't researched the trade deals and deficits or surpluses either.


In other words, Mexico did not pay for it.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 18, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> This is going to sound crazy to you, but just because I am OK with building a wall doesn't mean I think every single person who opposes it is stupid, misinformed or a bad person. I think it is OK for other people to have their own reasons even if their reason doesn't match up with your own personal priorities.


How dare you not label people based on what they believe politically. I guess you don't label people based on whether or not they are Catholic either do you?!


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 18, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> This is going to sound crazy to you, but just because I am OK with building a wall doesn't mean I think every single person who opposes it is stupid, misinformed or a bad person. I think it is OK for other people to have their own reasons even if their reason doesn't match up with your own personal priorities.



I haven't heard one single, logical argument against having a wall.

If you have, I'm all ears, please state your mind. 

What I have heard, is just people using the wall to sling shit at Donald trump.   Just like you did. 

That's not a sensible and practical argument against a wall.    No matter which way you want to spin it.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 18, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I haven't heard one single, logical argument against having a wall


That's cuz the argument and the failure had everything to do with who Trump said would pay for it. Also there were issues with some of the parts that were built.


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 18, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> That's cuz the argument and the failure had everything to do with who Trump said would pay for it. Also there were issues with some of the parts that were built.



And @nissan11  here's The typical response ^ of using the wall to sling shit at Donald Trump instead of having a logical coherent argument against having a wall.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 18, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> And @nissan11  here's The typical response ^ of using the wall to sling shit at Donald Trump instead of having a logical coherent argument against having a wall.


Read carefully bro. No one here is saying they are against having a wall. Trump was just ignorant in the planning of it. He had no legitimate plan to pay for it just like with health care.
D-o y-o-u u-n-d-e-r-s-t-a-n-d?


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 18, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> I haven't heard one single, logical argument against having a wall.
> 
> If you have, I'm all ears, please state your mind.
> 
> ...



One big argument against the wall is how a huge man-made barrier will, and already has, negatively impacted the movement of many animal species.


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 18, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Read carefully bro. No one here is saying they are against having a wall. Trump was just ignorant in the planning of it. He had no legitimate plan to pay for it just like with health care.
> D-o y-o-u u-n-d-e-r-s-t-a-n-d?



Yes I understand perfectly. 

The failure to complete the wall, and Donald Trump being unable to overcome the opposition in our own government, despite having overwhelming public support, gives you an excuse to stick your tongue out and sling shit at Donald Trump.   Because he wasn't able to complete it.


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 18, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> One big argument against the wall is how a huge man-made barrier will, and already has, negatively impacted the movement of many animal species.



How is this different from livestock fences and roads?


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 18, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> Yes I understand perfectly.
> 
> The failure to complete the wall, and Donald Trump being unable to overcome the opposition in our own government, despite having overwhelming public support, gives you an excuse to stick your tongue out and sling shit at Donald Trump.   Because he wasn't able to complete it.


Wrong. Try again.


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 18, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> How is this different from livestock fences and roads?



Many of the animals restricted by a wall as tall as what we are talking about can't get over it. Ocelot, pronghorn, and many other sps can jump over or crawl under cattle fences.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 18, 2022)

I think the wall is a great idea. Maybe with some drones that shoot knock out darts! 

I agree that Trump should never have said that he is going to get Mexico to pay for it. He did raise tariffs on Mexico which he claimed was his way of getting Mexico to pay for it.

Trump was a real estate tycoon used to being able to getting his way on everything, not really a politician. With the economy he does amazing. Everything else is a learning experience for him. I'm sure he learned quite a bit in 4 years though. One lesson I'm certain that he learned is not to trust career politicians or mainstream media!


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 18, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Many of the animals restricted by a wall as tall as what we are talking about can't get over it. Ocelot, pronghorn, and many other sps can jump over or crawl under cattle fences.



If that's the case, then what about the animals that are left dead besides roads and highways every year?

Isn't a busy road a barrier for wildlife as well?

What about a cattle guard?   A snow fence?


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 18, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> If that's the case, then what about the animals that are left dead besides roads and highways every year?
> 
> Isn't a busy road a barrier for wildlife as well?


Absolutely they are terrible for wildlife. But at least some of the species frequently killed on roads make it across to breed/nest/feed.


----------



## Hughinn (Apr 18, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Absolutely they are terrible for wildlife. But at least some of the species frequently killed on roads make it across to breed/nest/feed.



Okay.  

It seems odd to me in that case, knowing that all these things are bad for wildlife, why the same people howling about spending trillions of dollars on roads, fences infrastructure are the same people saying we can't build a wall.  

Wildlife survived the great wall of china.  The mountains, rivers and natural barriers for thousands of years.   

Why am I supposed to believe that building this wall would somehow be ending the indigenous wildlife in the area?    Moreso say than, 8 trillion dollars worth of roads, bridge's and pavement?

It certainly hasn't been the case anywhere else I can think of.

In any case, this wall doesn't look like it would stop all the critters anyway.  

Maybe a big deer.   Everything else looks like it'd make it. 

How is this worse than a busy highway?  Or a chain link fence?


----------



## white ape (Apr 18, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Right he was close I believe even 3 weeks away till he was voted out . The sad thing is all the material was on sight and the contract was all paid for by the US  tax payers then this current administration stopped it all .Now very expensive wall panels sit and rot while millions of unvetted immigrants from over 150 different countries come over .
> 
> He  got a lot done on top of the Russian hoax bullshit made up story and all the other stuff they try to throw his way. He fought a hard three years of his administration.


Edit: Commented then read 4 pages. Don't want to be involved.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 19, 2022)

I refuse to talk about this topic on the grounds that my statements may incinerate me.  🔥


----------

